# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Танки Онлайн

## Танкист

Танки Онлайн — многопользовательский браузерный action на базе Adobe Flash.

Игроки сражаются на онлайновых аренах, зарабатывая деньги и продвигаясь вверх по карьерной лестнице. В игре доступны различные виды танков и оружия, десантируемые на поле боя и покупаемые перед сражением бонусы. Предусмотрено несколько режимов игры и система военных званий, функционирует чат.

Участник премии РУнета. Победитель множества премий и голосований. Проект стартовал летом этого года. Торопитесь занять место в топе!

Игрушка ураган!

Спросите у википедии об этой игре!

----------

